# Cost of Living Dubai 2013



## Infallable90

Hello all,

This is my first time venturing into the unknown world of Expat forums 

I was in Dubai for a month for work and only got back two weeks ago. I enjoyed it so much that I queried with my employer whether I could move out there full time, and it looks like they are happy to do that! The only stipulation is that I wont be able to work as a Contractor out there and will have to take up a staff position with my employer. (I'm currently contracting through my own ltd company).

My question is, what sort of package should I expect to match my current level of income? (taking into account housing allowance, health care, flights home etc).

I am currently on an hourly rate of £38 which translates to (roughly) a take home pay of £4000 per month. Obviously because I'm technically self employed, I dont currently get any benefits whatsoever through my employer.

P.S. Im as single, 22 year old guy, i.e., no family to take with me!

I hope my post didn't bore any of you too much - I'm sure I'll make some more interesting ones over the coming weeks


----------



## stamboy

Firstly, welcome the forum. You'll find lots of useful information on here.

As regards your post, it would be better if you advised us what your gross and net salary was the last tax year, rather than giving us an hourly or monthly amount as we would need to compare like with like (and I'm assuming you took some holidays last year).

It would also be useful to know what your current role is and how many years experience you have.


----------



## Infallable90

stamboy said:


> Firstly, welcome the forum. You'll find lots of useful information on here.
> 
> As regards your post, it would be better if you advised us what your gross and net salary was the last tax year, rather than giving us an hourly or monthly amount as we would need to compare like with like (and I'm assuming you took some holidays last year).
> 
> It would also be useful to know what your current role is and how many years experience you have.


Thanks for the reply 

Well, my average NET salary for a year based on my hourly rate would be around £48000 (after all deductions) - Im a very lucky boy for my age!

I'm a Designer in the Oil & Gas Industry with 4 years experience. I'm fortunate enough to be with a company that is willing to 'transfer' me over to Dubai, so I don't have any of the additional headache of trying to find a job in Dubai.


----------



## stamboy

I'm afraid I don't have any experience in that field so don't know what salary levels are over here.

Aren't there any salary surveys by recruitment consultants that you could look at as your first port of call? Secondly, how about asking other contacts you have in your field?


----------

